# 2013 Suburban 1500



## yeti008 (Oct 15, 2013)

I have a 2013 Chevy Suburban with the tow package which from what I understand is rated to tow up to 8,100. I currently tow a 2006 Outback 21rs which weighs 4500 lbs and prolly carry 1000 lbs of people and stuff, for a grand total of 5500 lbs. I want to get a 2010 or newer 250rs which weighs about 1200 lbs more. Does anyone have a similar set up and does your suburban pull it well?


----------



## Dave-Gray (Jul 9, 2012)

yeti008 said:


> I have a 2013 Chevy Suburban with the tow package which from what I understand is rated to tow up to 8,100. I currently tow a 2006 Outback 21rs which weighs 4500 lbs and prolly carry 1000 lbs of people and stuff, for a grand total of 5500 lbs. I want to get a 2010 or newer 250rs which weighs about 1200 lbs more. Does anyone have a similar set up and does your suburban pull it well?


Will it pull it? Yes. But... The more appropriate question that needs to be answered is: Will my 2013 Chevy Suburban tow it without exceeding the weight safety ratings? It may tow "up to" 8,100, but that is true only for the base model which is most likely nothing like what you have.

If you haven't done so, you need to weigh you tow ready Suburban fully loaded just as if you are ready for a camping trip without a trailer attached. Once you've obtained the tow ready gross vehicle weight (GVW), the gross vehicle weight rating (GVWR) and the gross combination weight rating (GCWR), you need to enter that info into the RV Tow Check app to learn what your realistic towing capacity is for your Suburban.


----------

